
The new iPad: how Apple is training us to understand the half-life of a tablet - robwoodbridge
http://untether.tv/2012/the-new-ipad-how-apple-is-training-us-to-understand-the-half-life-of-a-tablet//
======
scottilee
"Technology is at its best when its invisible."

I think that's an interesting point, especially with Apple since they try to
make things magical. Although Apple releases are sometimes disappointing
(partly because of all the hype leading up to it), it gives early adopters a
chance to get the best stuff.

